# Bodywork advice---not mine!



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Gave the van the once over today cleaned and polished ready for our next foray. My question is how do you get the white jointing pieces ---you know the ones that fit over all the body joints -- clean. I've tried lots of spay cleaners but nowt seems to get the marks off.

I'm trying to find things to do to allay the boredom, we should have been in Spain long ago but four stents around the heart has put paid to that untill the new year. 

Wobby


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*Bodywork advise not mine.*

Hi,just try a cloth with a little bit of white spirit,comes up like new also it makes it soft again giving it a new lease of life, we do this once a year and also go round the aeriel on the roof as this makes it a good seal, we then do the sunroof,by running round all the seals the sealer becomes clean and soft so as you run round with the cloth it will make a better seal and prevents cracking.regards H. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Wobby

I've never tried them, but I've heard that those moist baby wipe cloths are brilliant for loads of stubborn stains on all sorts of different surfaces.

I was skeptical, but apparently they do work wonders. You could try them out on a little area that doesn't show too much . . . although if they don't corrode babies' bums I shouldn't think they will hurt the van!  

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for both replys I'll give it a go today and report back. As the van is new I'd like to keep it in pristine condition. These tips are invaluable and what make this forum so good. 

Thanks again Wobby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

From my own experience I think prevention is better than cure Wobby. Particularly with the sealant between the panels. Once the black mould gets in, it's all but impossible to get it off/out.

I don't think it does any harm to the sealant, but it looks pretty awful. I'm wondering if a regular wipe over with Milton would prevent it getting a hold? Again, baby's bottle strength (or a little stronger) shoudn't harm the van.

Maybe you could start a thread and see if anyone has a long term remedy.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I'm wondering if a regular wipe over with Milton would prevent it getting a hold? Again, baby's bottle strength (or a little stronger) shoudn't harm the van.
> 
> Dave


We've never tried it Dave but I have read that Milton, in whatever concentration, will make the plastic seals yellow.

G

Edit to add: can't find where I read this but this, that I've come across, looks useful.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/1022778/take-care-of-your-caravan-mo.pdf


----------

